# Searching for Recipe!



## Timwis (14/1/21)

Does any of the keen DIYers have or think they could come up with a good Lemon Drizzle Cake with Warm Custard recipe?

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ARYANTO (15/1/21)

@ivc_mixer 
@KZOR

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (15/1/21)

I must be honest, I had to google 'Lemon drizzle cake' now. So from what I can see it's a lemon cake with a sort of sugar glaze topping, right? And then add some custard on top. Can be interesting to attempt but I can try and work on something.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Timwis (15/1/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> I must be honest, I had to google 'Lemon drizzle cake' now. So from what I can see it's a lemon cake with a sort of sugar glaze topping, right? And then add some custard on top. Can be interesting to attempt but I can try and work on something.


Yes a sponge cake with a lemon & Sugar glaze, the best ones have a bite cutting through the sweet with a bit of grated rind to finish off, it's the sweet and sour of the cake world and gorgeous finished off with homemade warm custard, light on the vanilla! Attempted making an e-liquid my self but it just tasted of very sour lemon!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ivc_mixer (19/1/21)

@Timwis - Just to let you know, I have not forgotten about this. I developed a recipe and then I took out the main concentrate I wanted to use - forgot I had it in my stockpile - and apparently it did not stand the test of time. Fingertip test was brutally bitter, so I had to reorder it. Will be working on this ASAP

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## KarlDP (19/1/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> @Timwis - Just to let you know, I have not forgotten about this. I developed a recipe and then I took out the main concentrate I wanted to use - forgot I had it in my stockpile - and apparently it did not stand the test of time. Fingertip test was brutally bitter, so I had to reorder it. Will be working on this ASAP



Gonna keep my eye on this.. LOL...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/1/21)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Timwis (19/1/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> View attachment 219938


A couple of flavourings short so will wait for @ivc_mixer's recipe to see what other flavourings i might need and then order and try both!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ivc_mixer (19/1/21)

I was thinking something along this line:




I still need to mix this up, but here's my train of thought:
- Lemon Cake is the ingredient I had to reorder but it's a really good lemon cake flavour, just enough lemon with a nice fluffy cake flavour to it
- Frosting and Glazed Donut is for the top layer on the cake. I looked at online pics of actual Lemon Drizzle Cakes and they have this glazed topping on them but any true cake has also a part icing, hence frosting but not too much.
- Meringue is to add some sweetness and also adds to the fluffy cake aspect
- Vienna cream is a more dark cream, but it adds a little vanilla flavour and would work well with a more dark custard as I have chosen below
- Warm Custard is something I still need to get used to, but was my immediate thought when you mentioned you wanted a warm custard and not necessarily something as eggy as CAP VC1, etc. This is definitely a warm, rich custard, but not everyone's taste. If you want to sub, use FA Custard maybe
- Clyrosweet is basically 90% Ethyl Maltol and 10% Sucralose. I find EM works better with dessert flavours than CAP Super Sweet.

As I've said, I have not mixed this up yet, but I think it will be close to what you're looking for. Or at least I hope so...

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis (19/1/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> I was thinking something along this line:
> 
> View attachment 219947
> 
> ...


Even guessed my VG/PG ratio correctly, now to search for the flavourings i need which will be a big job trying to find somewhere that has them all rather than needing to get them from different sources and paying for multiple shipping, sure i will find somewhere!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (19/1/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> I was thinking something along this line:
> 
> View attachment 219947
> 
> ...


When trying your and the recipe @Puff the Magic Dragon supplied will it just be a matter of adding the VT Warm Custard for the custard element or will it need anything else to glue the Cake and Custard elements together?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (20/1/21)

Timwis said:


> will it need anything else to glue the Cake and Custard elements together?


This is why I used the vienna cream and the meringue. Those two are like the middle in a 3 part recipe where it transitions from the lemon cake to the meringue to the vienna cream and from there into the custard.



Timwis said:


> now to search for the flavourings i need which will be a big job trying to find somewhere that as them all rather than needing to get them from different sources and paying for multiple shipping


Uhm, yeah, oops, sorry...  I have such a wide variety of flavours, I forget sometimes not everyone has as many. If you want, I can mix it for you, and maybe an iteration or two thereof, and then ship it off to you, you only need to pay for shipping then. I cannot guarantee I will be able to make it this week still (just finished mixing about 5 orders) but will get to it ASAP.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (20/1/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> This is why I used the vienna cream and the meringue. Those two are like the middle in a 3 part recipe where it transitions from the lemon cake to the meringue to the vienna cream and from there into the custard.
> 
> 
> Uhm, yeah, oops, sorry...  I have such a wide variety of flavours, I forget sometimes not everyone has as many. If you want, I can mix it for you, and maybe an iteration or two thereof, and then ship it off to you, you only need to pay for shipping then. I cannot guarantee I will be able to make it this week still (just finished mixing about 5 orders) but will get to it ASAP.


Yeah sure, add some for ingredients and time and will sort it out through Paypal if that's ok with you?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ivc_mixer (6/3/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> I was thinking something along this line:
> 
> View attachment 219947
> 
> ...



@Timwis - So I mixed this one up, let it stand for about a month and I must admit, it's good. It's really good. Not sure if you've tried it but I can recommend it. I am hoping it's what you were looking for, but lemme know.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Munro31 (6/3/21)

Hi guys, I'm looking for a lekker Mango flavour, not a green Mango but a sweet ripe mango? I'm too cheap to try buying different types

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Timwis (6/3/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> @Timwis - So I mixed this one up, let it stand for about a month and I must admit, it's good. It's really good. Not sure if you've tried it but I can recommend it. I am hoping it's what you were looking for, but lemme know.


As soon as i get my Bushido Mod and V3 RDA review finished i will mix that up mate, thanks!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Paul33 (6/3/21)

Munro31 said:


> Hi guys, I'm looking for a lekker Mango flavour, not a green Mango but a sweet ripe mango? I'm too cheap to try buying different types


I use CBE double mango at 5%. Works for me and being a cheapskate as well you can’t beat it for value

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## ivc_mixer (6/3/21)

Paul33 said:


> I use CBE double mango at 5%. Works for me and being a cheapskate as well you can’t beat it for value


Agree. Add some sweetener and ice and you're good to go on that one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (6/3/21)

Timwis said:


> As soon as i get my Bushido Mod and V3 RDA review finished i will mix that up mate, thanks!


As I mentioned, it needs to stand a bit, but lemme know what you think and if it might be missing something as you know what you want exactly

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (6/3/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> As I mentioned, it needs to stand a bit, but lemme know what you think and if it might be missing something as you know what you want exactly


Yes, i won't touch it for 4 weeks and then see if it's spot on or needs a tweek!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (6/3/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> I was thinking something along this line:
> 
> View attachment 219947
> 
> ...


I will order the Clyrosweet before making as i only have Cap super sweet but also need the Glazed doughnut but have anything else. so will get them ordered and mix mid week! My only thought is the frosting is as you described but is lemon juice based to has a really sharp bite in contrast to a sweeter lemon cake so any thoughts on that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (6/3/21)

Timwis said:


> I will order the Clyrosweet before making as i only have Cap super sweet but also need the Glazed doughnut but have anything else. so will get them ordered and mix mid week! My only thought is the frosting is as you described but is lemon juice based to has a really sharp bite in contrast to a sweeter lemon cake so any thoughts on that?


You can also use Ethyl Maltol as a sweetener if you like. I just find that Super Sweet works better with things like fruits, etc. whereas Clyrosweet works better with desserts but I am assuming it is because it's more of an Ethyl Maltol sweetener rather than a sucralose sweetener.

Then as for your second question, I am not sure I understand but let me try and answer. The juice definitely did not have a sharp lemon zing to it, it was more cake-like soft lemon taste, so you know there's lemon in it but more like a baked lemon if that makes sense. The frosting just adds more to the authenticity of the cake, not so much the lemon aspect.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (6/3/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> You can also use Ethyl Maltol as a sweetener if you like. I just find that Super Sweet works better with things like fruits, etc. whereas Clyrosweet works better with desserts but I am assuming it is because it's more of an Ethyl Maltol sweetener rather than a sucralose sweetener.
> 
> Then as for your second question, I am not sure I understand but let me try and answer. The juice definitely did not have a sharp lemon zing to it, it was more cake-like soft lemon taste, so you know there's lemon in it but more like a baked lemon if that makes sense. The frosting just adds more to the authenticity of the cake, not so much the lemon aspect.


What i mean is the frosting itself on Lemon drizzle cake is a tangy lemon juice based frosting, not plain frosting!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (6/3/21)

Timwis said:


> What i mean is the frosting itself on Lemon drizzle cake is a tangy lemon juice based frosting, not plain frosting!


So it does have a tangy Lemon taste!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (7/3/21)

Oh, yes, true, but it does not impart all that much lemon to it. Vaping it more and more I think I need to add a smidge more lemon to it. Will keep you updated.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (13/3/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> I was thinking something along this line:
> 
> View attachment 219947
> 
> ...


Mixed this up with just a slight revamp (hope you don't mind) mainly to do with the glaze and sweetener! The glaze is a heavy sugar & Tangy lemon glaze and is a glaze much like on a donut not a butter frosting/icing so i skipped the Flavorah frosting and doubled the glazed donut while also adding a touch of Inawera Lemon which is quite sharp to complement the sweeter Lemon Cake, VT Sour Lemon would possibly work better but have none and reached my DIY flavours budget for now! The other thing was the sweetener, i just couldn't find the Clyrosweet in the UK and the more i looked for it and asked on other forums if anybody knew where i could get it i was unanimously told by anyone who has tried it in the past that it leaves a nasty aftertaste and to avoid it so i went for the TPA super sweetener instead which i was recommended!

Lemon Cake (INW) 2.5%
Glazed Donut (CAP) 1.0%
Lemon (INW) 0.5%
Meringue (FA) 1.0%
Vienna Cream (FA) 1.0%
Warm Custard (VT) 1.5%
Super Sweetener (TPA) 0.25%

Thanks for your help and i will let you know how it turns out!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Timwis (31/3/21)

A massive shout out to @ivc_mixer for his help with the Lemon Drizzle Cake, used my Bushido V3 RDA to give it a first test after it definitely passed the smell test (i just couldn't wait any longer). Unbelievable! it's actually Lemon Drizzle cake, nailed it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## ivc_mixer (31/3/21)

So happy to hear it came out the way you wanted it, though with the slight changes you made I cannot take all credit on this.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Stranger (31/3/21)

You are so humble it is unbelievable. Give yourself some credit man.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Timwis (31/3/21)

Stranger said:


> You are so humble it is unbelievable. Give yourself some credit man.


Yep i had nothing to do with the cake element just a very slight change to the drizzle based on i know the taste and @ivc_mixer had to go by pictures, it's the meringue and cream which brings it altogether which i would of skipped on if coming up with it for myself!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA (1/4/21)

Well, guys @ivc_mixer and @Timwis Lets just call it a team effort and leave it at that. 

Damn you guys have made me lus for cake now.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------

